# Question about squirrels and rabbits in backyard



## pennyshooter (May 30, 2008)

Ok, so I live where there is a whole lot of agricultue. My house is surrounded by grapevines and orchirds. There are rabbits and ground squirrels everywhere. My question is, are these rabbits and squirrels edible? I know out in the woods where i normally hunt they are. I'm just concerned about the ones near where i live due to all the chemicals and farming taking place


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

Orchards and farms are a great place to hunt. Nowadays, farmers don't use such harmful chemicals, as the worse ones are illegal now. The pesticides and fungicides shouldn't hurt you, but you could find out what they use on the land you want to hunt and then call your department of Natural resources to tell them the chemicals and find out if there are any reasons you shouldn't eat them from there.

I have a small orchard near me, been eatin' rabbits and squirrels since I was 12, I'm 21 now, and I'm still doing good. Can't wait to get home and get some more bunnies and bushytails!

Good luck, little man...

:sniper:


----------



## pennyshooter (May 30, 2008)

Thanks Cleankill47 for the info. i'll be sure to check it out


----------

